# Walker- The Elf Wizard



## wiz (Nov 11, 2012)

I present "Walker" the Wizard. He's a very wise soul as are most of the Great Elf Wizards. "Walker" is a very charming character who is always grateful for every moment. He loves to pass his wizdom on to other seekers. He Loves all who cross his path for he knows that we are all Gods creatures. He is a very hard worker and loves studying and seeking the Truth that is evident in each moment. Peace and Joy are always with him, wherever he goes. He has a wonderful energy. I love the shape of this knot.

TO SEE ALL OF MY AVAILABLE WIZARDS CLICK: https://www.etsy.com/shop/TreeWizWoodCarvings?section_id=6599787

TO GO TO MY SHOP CLICK: https://www.etsy.com/shop/TreeWizWoodCarvings

I have flattened the bottom so that he sets on a shelf or table. He measures 12" tall x 12" wide x 4" deep.


----------



## facecarver (Oct 24, 2013)

Beautiful job !!!


----------



## goodgal (Jul 23, 2015)

wow! beautiful work!


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

Nice work, Wiz!

Claude


----------



## wiz (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks so much you guys!! Appreciate it!!

<(B^)


----------



## NSBruce (May 17, 2015)

Very Nice Wiz, do you carve in live trees
Bruce


----------



## wiz (Nov 11, 2012)

Hey Bruce,

Thank you so much!! I haven't carved in live trees. I used to carve in dead trees. I did a lot of carving in trees that were part of a gallery and home. I don't do that anymore.

<(B^)


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Very nice work.. Much, much better than my gnome.


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

Very nice, wiz. ..Very whimsical .. He looks wise.


----------

